# Cigar Brand Stereotypes



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to see how everyone would stereotype cigar brands. Here is what I mean. 

Davidoff: over priced and not that good.

Whether you agree or not is up for debate. Here is another.

Gurkha: too many brands and none are any good.

List any brand you like and stereotype it. Let's see how far this goes.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Padron, Never a bad stick!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

WOAMmmmm!


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree with the above, though I would add the same could be said about any brand. One if the biggest disappointments I ever had was my first Arturo Fuente that i tried.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Perdomo: Best bang for the buck at all sub $6 price points.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

RP: Really Poor blending.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Macanudo: too mild and flavorless and you better don a wig and sunglasses if you spark one up. (FWIW I don't agree with this)


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ashton: all good!!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

opus-x - needs at least 3 years of at home aging


J.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ron Mexico- a lady magnet.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Po' Boy Sampler: The best deal/selection for the future cigar connoisseur!


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Carlos Torano: pretty good smoke with a blend from 70 country's.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Acid: uke:


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

dgold21 said:


> Acid: uke:


LOL


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Liga Privada - Worth the effort to find.
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos - A great cigar that gets no respect.
Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro - THE Maduro cigar. What all maduros try to be.
Arturo Fuente Añejos - Shhhhh... These don't exist.... Don't buy them, (so I can buy them all). The other Maduro cigar.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Alec Bradley: rarely an even uninterrupted burn. (but I tolerate the touch ups cause they taste so good)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Fuente - "Taste the Raisins"

Don Pepin Garcia - "It'll clear the sinuses!"

Gurkha - "Because I'm a Hell of a Salesman, and He Doesn't Know Any Better" (Currently being sued by Zalinski the Autoparts King for trademark infingement)

Rocky Patel - "Keeping Up With The Gurkhas"

Cubans - "The Answer To All Life's Problems"

Liga Privada - "Silly smoker. Ligas are for Elites!"

Opus X - "You'll Like Us Eventually!"

Room 101 - "Cigars for the guy with the tribal arm band, and the MMA shirt"


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Oliva - This is my favorite cigar brand. But, it seems many feel it's a "boring" company. However, their cigars are amazing in both quality and flavor.

Tatuaje - This brand has a cult following with smokers displaying tattoos and piercings.


----------



## dracop (Aug 14, 2013)

Oliva - consistent and flavorful
Tatuaje - Dynamic and flavorful
DPG - got wood? lol (seriously - they all taste like pure cedar to me)
Fuente - Superman strong with quality
Gurhka - always 90-99% off cause they would not sell any other way. 
RP - overdid the marketing
LP - Where in the world is Carmen San Diego? Spend so much time sourcing them its no longer worth it imo.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Bad Andy said:


> Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro - THE Maduro cigar. What all maduros try to be.
> Arturo Fuente Añejos - Shhhhh... These don't exist.... Don't buy them, (so I can buy them all). The other Maduro cigar.


camacho triple maduro - the other, other maduro

J.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Oliva: We're Toyota...quality and great prices.

Torano: we're Toyota..quality and great prices.

Padron: We're the best...come on you know it.

RP: we have the '90, the '92, and ah hell...just try one, I cant remember them all.

Gurkha: We're the haystick, try to find the needle

Tatuaje: We're_________ quality and horrible prices


----------



## StogieBro (Aug 26, 2013)

Liga Privada: "Great flavor... as long as you smoke it within a year after it left the factory."


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Padron, Never a bad stick!


+1 :rockon:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Rocky Patel - "Keeping Up With The Gurkhas"





Jordan23 said:


> Gurkha: We're the haystick, try to find the needle


LOL! These are awesome (and true!).


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Room 101 - "Cigars for the guy with the tribal arm band, and the MMA shirt"


When I read this the 1st thing that popped in my head was Tatuaje for some reason.


----------



## Brian1437 (Aug 18, 2013)

LP- amazing
Padron-best quality
OpusX-nothing like the originals
RP-don't waste your time


----------



## tayker (Sep 19, 2011)

ACID - Like spraying perfume in my mouth.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Ron Mexico- a lady magnet.


:rotf:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Fuente Opus X - way over-priced and WAY over celebrated
Tatuaje & Liga Privada - indeed cult following
Padron and Perdomo - every stick a winner
Rocky Patel & Gurkha - a few winners in their selections...and the rest hwell:
Camacho - strong and selective. Who can brave it's "no prisoners" bold fullness!?
Finck Cigars Company - the industry's best kept little secret. Majority of their smokes & housebrands SURPRISINGLY delicious, on target, not only truly flavorful and aromatic - but affordable. Have truly gotten more satisfaction out of their brands than in several Opus X's through the years.
Davidoff - :bored: TERRIBLY overpriced; TERRIBLY boring and uneventful smoke. Very pretty wrapper, excellent construction. It's just that if I'm going to be placated with something equivalent to a glass of water - not even cold; AND paying extraordinarily high price for it - I'll get one of these.
CAO - a variety of excellence and enjoyment for EVERY palate - even the ones who still enjoy flavored smokes! 
Victor Sinclair - :lol: you've gotta be kidding...THIS is a cigar??? (remember, we're stereotyping - doesn't have to be reality for ALL)
Oliva and Carlos & Arturo Fuente - excellence, quality, enjoyment, no disappointment. Great cigars all around.
Pepin Garcia - "What'll he do next! What oh what will he do next!!! Can't wait! Can't wait!!!" :dance: :whoo: :hungry:


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

Need a Monticristo and RyJ stereotype.


----------



## bullitt5561 (Aug 2, 2012)

This thread is doing pretty well. Lets keep it going. 

San Lotano: tasty and good quality at a decent price.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Swisher Sweets - When all you can find is a gas station.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

La Aroma De Cuba mi Amore -- Don Pepin holds the pepper down a bit
LFD double Ligero -- Warning ... only after a meal with a LOT of carbs!
Davidoff -- My Mercedes is better than your Mercedes


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

Room 101: "We found our own Pete Johnson!"


----------



## mywhiteash (Aug 27, 2013)

5 Vegas 2012 Limitada - My long lost love......please come back.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

dracop said:


> Gurhka - always 90-99% off cause they would not sell any other way.


hah... i was going to say that 

gurkha: insane MSRP, but always on sale at 90% off 

A fuente anejo: either sold out, or marked up 90%

J.


----------



## PS Rob (Aug 27, 2013)

Punch: The go-to smoke
LFD: Head, meet pillow
Davidoff: They must be good, they cost so much...
Acid: you are correct, I know nothing about cigars


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

PS Rob said:


> Punch: The go-to smoke
> ...


The P's - Punch and Padron - are where I go if I don't really know what I'm in the mood for. Perhaps I'm oversensitive, but I seem to see a fair bit of anti-NC-Punch sentiment. Not sure why, I like them just fine. <insert any necessary newb disclaimers here.../>


----------



## raider (Aug 11, 2013)

Gurkha=The noise you make while smoking one
Acid=name or ingredient
Davidoff=mortgage my house again?!?!


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

GrouchyDog said:


> The P's - Punch and Padron - are where I go if I don't really know what I'm in the mood for. Perhaps I'm oversensitive, but I seem to see a fair bit of anti-NC-Punch sentiment. Not sure why, I like them just fine. <insert any necessary newb disclaimers here.../>


Punch are great quality smokes. I guess some of the "anti-Punch" sentiments we see online is simply because they have been around a really long time and they don't really go out of their way with "cool" marketing tricks. I guess the new "bareknuckle" and "uppercut" lines are their attempt to woo younger/newer smokers.

I always have a box of Punch cigars in rotation. They just make good cigars.

Sorry for derailing the thread. 

NC Cohibas - for people who want to pretend to smoke CCs.


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

PS Rob said:


> Punch: The go-to smoke
> LFD: Head, meet pillow
> Davidoff: They must be good, they cost so much...
> *Acid: you are correct, I know nothing about cigars*


Now that's hilarious!!


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dutch Masters: Your Grandpa smoked our cigars. Are YOU better than your Grandpa?


----------



## PS Rob (Aug 27, 2013)

HTML5 Gordon said:


> Punch are great quality smokes. I guess some of the "anti-Punch" sentiments we see online is simply because they have been around a really long time and they don't really go out of their way with "cool" marketing tricks. I guess the new "bareknuckle" and "uppercut" lines are their attempt to woo younger/newer smokers.
> 
> I always have a box of Punch cigars in rotation. They just make good cigars.
> 
> ...


I'll always be loyal to Punch for their advertising line:

"I use my cigar smoke as idiot repellent"


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

AndrewNYC said:


> La Aroma De Cuba mi Amore -- Don Pepin holds the pepper down a bit
> LFD double Ligero -- Warning ... only after a meal with a LOT of carbs!
> Davidoff -- My Mercedes is better than your Mercedes


I tried La Flor Dominicana double ligero after a heavy Thanksgiving dinner and it still knocked my socks off. That's a mans cigar.


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

The AB line hasn't failed me yet. Padron's, well what can I say. Don Pepin Garcia is also another winner.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

raider said:


> Gurkha=The noise you make while smoking one
> Acid=name or ingredient
> Davidoff=mortgage my house again?!?!


Tee Hee! Pretty good! :thumb:


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Perdomo: Best bang for the buck at all sub $6 price points.


PM me your favorites? I've never tried this brand


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

raider said:


> Gurkha=The noise you make while smoking one
> ...


That was a for-real LOL -thanks!


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

wctaylor89 said:


> PM me your favorites? I've never tried this brand


Why keep it to yourselves... share the info with the crowd.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Illusione: Often overlooked, always great, the ash always hits your lap and not the ash tray.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

LewZephyr said:


> Why keep it to yourselves... share the info with the crowd.


Didn't want to hijack the thread...


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

LFD Double Ligero - Gamma rays aren't the only way to turn a man *GREEN* (One of my favorite smokes..)
Rocky Patel - The edge is NOT a strong smoke.... see above ^
Opus X - You paid WHAT for that?!?!?!
Liga Privada - Can you say hype.....
Gurkha - You better be a damn good salesman to get someone to pay full price for these blends..
Fuente - OK... I can live with this price / performance ratio...
Alec Bradley - Likes to be kept dry or it will make you a nice canoe, otherwise the flavors are excellent.
MUWAT - I like these, just dont buy them online. (I can get a 5 pack of Baitfish at my local B&M for $13... nuff said)

And I know I will catch hell for this one, but:

Cuban Cigars - I still dont see what the fuss is about... maybe I need to try a few more


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

VIAJE-finding the good ones are like drunkenly chasing your wife around the house begging for it, realizing that you are actually chasing a squirrel, then taking out a second mortgage to pay for someone else to catch the squirrel for you.:hungry:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

tayker said:


> ACID - Like spraying perfume in my mouth.


2nd!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

ACIDS: Excuse me sir, you forgot your purse!
I say this and yet my manly man fiancé smokes the C-notes


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> ACIDS: Excuse me sir, you forgot your purse!
> I say this and yet my manly man fiancé smokes the C-notes


C-note = Cute cigars... and now I'm taking my address out of the database so he won't come ova' here, rack my balls, and make me sing a C-note. :behindsofa:


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

lostonmonday said:


> C-note = Cute cigars... and now I'm taking my address out of the database so he won't come ova' here, rack my balls, and make me sing a C-note. :behindsofa:


Oh don't worry, he is used to me busting his balls about it. I call him a girl and he calls me the "manliest woman alive." Lucky we love eachother!


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> Oh don't worry, he is used to me busting his balls about it. I call him a girl and he calls me the "manliest woman alive." Lucky we love eachother!


Sounds like true love. My wife was sweeping the floor at my work, and the first thing I said to her was, "You missed a spot." She marched over and slugged my arm so hard I had a softball sized bruise for 3 weeks. Now she's the queen of my double wide trailer, and when she asks me to jump, well, you know I :behindsofa:. Just kiddin', she's a sweetheart.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

lostonmonday said:


> Sounds like true love. My wife was sweeping the floor at my work, and the first thing I said to her was, "You missed a spot." She marched over and slugged my arm so hard I had a softball sized bruise for 3 weeks. Now she's the queen of my double wide trailer, and when she asks me to jump, well, you know I :behindsofa:. Just kiddin', she's a sweet hart.


My kind of woman! NOT that I condone violence, but c'mon!


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

CheapHumidors said:


> *ACIDS: Excuse me sir, you forgot your purse!*


OMG. I think we have a winner!!!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

5 Vegas - world's best average cigar

LFD - hey, hurry up in there, I need to use the can!

Cain Nub - "sometimes a cigar ees just a cigar"

Anything "box pressed" - it must be better because it's box pressed


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Padron and Perdomo - every stick a winner
> 
> Victor Sinclair - :lol: you've gotta be kidding...THIS is a cigar??? (remember, we're stereotyping - doesn't have to be reality for ALL)


^ 100% agree! :lol: VS :lol:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

CheapHumidors said:


> My kind of woman! NOT that I condone violence, but c'mon!


I used to regularly listen to the hardest, roughest guys on talk radio - both Liberal and Conservative. Nothing could phase them, nothing could shake them or buffalo them around...but whenever these guys referred to their wives it was always, "She Who MUST Be Obeyed;" "She Who Must Be Trembled Before." And that appeared to be the one human being on earth that they took orders from and/or paid reverence to.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Damselnotindistress said:


> I used to regularly listen to the hardest, roughest guys on talk radio - both Liberal and Conservative. Nothing could phase them, nothing could shake them or buffalo them around...but whenever these guys referred to their wives it was always, "She Who MUST Be Obeyed;" "She Who Must Be Trembled Before." And that appeared to be the one human being on earth that they took orders from and/or paid reverence to.


That is the way it should be. And to get this back on topic:

LFD Double Ligero: a Man's Man's Cigar


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

CheapHumidors said:


> That is the way it should be. And to get this back on topic:
> 
> LFD Double Ligero: a Man's Man's Cigar, oh, and for Kayla too!


Victor Sinclair -- When twenty for $20 still seems like a really high price!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha I want to see everyone that talks smack about Acid Cigars to say these things to Johnathan Drew at an event while they're hoping to get some Liga Privadas. I don't like mushrooms, but I don't make fun of them or people that enjoy them. :caked:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

JKlavins said:


> Haha I want to see everyone that talks smack about Acid Cigars to say these things to Johnathan Drew at an event while they're hoping to get some Liga Privadas. I don't like mushrooms, but I don't make fun of them or people that enjoy them. :caked:


Nah, JD's cool, he definitely realizes that ACIDs aren't for everyone.

EDIT: And when I say "everyone", I mean cigar smokers... LOL :kicknuts:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

JKlavins said:


> Haha I want to see everyone that talks smack about Acid Cigars to say these things to Johnathan Drew at an event while they're hoping to get some Liga Privadas. I don't like mushrooms, but I don't make fun of them or people that enjoy them. :caked:


you missed the point of this thread... 

J.


----------

